# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Forum] Utilisation du tchat de developpez ?

## doudoustephane

Bonjour.

Je lance ce sujet pour savoir si beaucoup parmi nous utilise le tchat de developpez.com (qui est a cette adresse : htt://chat.developpez.com) car moi, personnellement, a chaque fois que j'y vais, je ne vois jamais personne!!!

Voila donc, si vous pouviez juste dire si vous l'utiliser et si oui, en general vers quelle heure ???

 :8O:  :8O:

----------


## Anomaly

Vient en semaine et en journe.

----------


## doudoustephane

c'est ce que je fais deja souvent. j'y vais vers 19h...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Il y a eu surtout bcp de monde pendant le changement de la version du Forum  ::D: 

Avant j'y jeter un coup d'oeil sur le chat de temps en temps mais vu qu'il y a rarement du monde, beh  ::?:

----------


## Leobaillard

Je pense qu le problme c'est qu'il est lent.  ::(:  J'y vais de plus en plus  ::):

----------


## Anomaly

> c'est ce que je fais deja souvent. j'y vais vers 19h...


19 heures c'est une heure morte. Ceux de la journe sont partis et ceux du soir ne sont pas encore arrivs.

----------


## doudoustephane

> 19 heures c'est une heure morte. Ceux de la journe sont partis et ceux du soir ne sont pas encore arrivs.


ok, mais pour le soir, c'est quelle heure alors??? la, il est 22h est y'a toujours personne...!!!

----------


## Anomaly

> ok, mais pour le soir, c'est quelle heure alors??? la, il est 22h est y'a toujours personne...!!!


Parce que le week-end, il n'y a en gnral personne, quelque soit l'heure.  ::):  En plus tu es sur un week-end prolong, ce qui n'arrange rien.  ::): 

On va dire que pour le chat, il y a de l'affluence (enfin une relative affluence) :
- De 10h  12h en semaine
- De 14h  17h30 en semaine (l o y'a le plus de monde)
- De 19h30  22h30 en semaine (heures trs variables et il y aura toujours moins de personnes que l'aprs-midi)

----------


## doudoustephane

ok, d'accord, merci pour cette info Anomaly...

----------


## granquet

non je ne l'utilise pas, il est en flash. (pas de player flash 64bit)

----------


## allyson

salut,
moi aussi je l'utilise mais ces derniers temps il y a de moins en moins de forumers qui y vont  ::(: 
d'habitude c'est entre 09h et 17h qu'il y a le plus de monde...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> salut,
> moi aussi je l'utilise mais ces derniers temps il y a de moins en moins de forumers qui y vont 
> d'habitude c'est entre 09h et 17h qu'il y a le plus de monde...


Pendant le travail en fait  ::D:

----------


## allyson

tout  fait  ::mrgreen:: !
on posait des questions et on rpondait  d'autres tout en nous amusant! c'tait trs sympa  ::):  et heu on bossait aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

J'ai jamais utilis le tchat de developpez  ::lol::

----------


## Leobaillard

Post hier * 23h06*



> la, il est 22h est y'a toujours personne...!!!

----------


## 2Eurocents

> ok, mais pour le soir, c'est quelle heure alors??? la, il est 22h est y'a toujours personne...!!!


Il peut aussi nous arriver d'avoir des activits IRL  :;): 

Le samedi soir,  22h, je pense  beaucoup d'autres choses qu'au chat de dveloppez.com  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Post hier * 23h06*


je suis desole, ca doit venir du decalage horaire que j'ai car je suis actuellement en angleterre (donc -1h) et, sur mapage a moi, il est bien marque 22h au niveau de mon post!!!!

l'heure est peut-etre toujours adapte... :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## davcha

J'y vais de temps  autres, personnellement. Mais y'a souvent personne ou juste une personne, donc je m'en vais gnralement aussitt.

Y'a pas un IRC developpez.net ?

----------


## Maxoo

> J'y vais de temps  autres, personnellement. Mais y'a souvent personne ou juste une personne, donc je m'en vais gnralement aussitt.
> 
> Y'a pas un IRC developpez.net ?


c'est vrai que ca serait beaucoup mieux et que j'irai plus souvent ...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Y'a pas un IRC developpez.net ?


qu'appels-tu un "IRC" STP???

----------


## Swog

> qu'appels-tu un "IRC" STP???


un chan IRC srement, IRC c'est un protocole de chat en ligne massif

----------


## granquet

> Y'a pas un IRC developpez.net ?


apparement non ... et c'est bien dommage.
en tout cas moi je voterais pour  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc Lussac

on  laiss tomb irc parce que irc est bloqu par les firewall entreprise.

On  remplac par du flash parce que  part 0,1% de distrib linux qui ont un problme avec pour le reste tous le monde peu tlcharger flash.

Bref avant avec IRC on pouvais connecter 50% des visiteurs maintenant avec flash 99,9%.

Il faut savoir aussi que notre cible prioritaire ce sont les *professionnels* en* entreprise*, qui ne peuvent donc pas utiliser IRC pour beaucoup d'entre eux.

Donc vous faites fausses route

En IRC il y aura 2 fois moins de monde pas 2 fois plus.

----------


## Leobaillard

Sauf qu'actuellement, le chat est trs trs lent ! Malheuresement, parce qu'il est trs bien.

Quand je le lance, a me fait tout ramer, c'es tbizarre et chiant.  ::(: 

Je pense que a rebute aussi un peu (sauf si je suis un cas isol...)

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu es un cas isol

je viens de tester le chat marche parfaitement bien, et il rponds imdiatement.

Par contre il y  personne (week end de 3 jours)

Ca viens de ta machine

----------


## Leobaillard

lol, c'est toujours  moi que a arrive  ::(:   ::piou::

----------


## [Silk]

Salut,
j'ai eu exactement le meme problme que lo mais seulement  partir de 4 ou 5 personnes connectes en mme temps.Au debut sa fait juste ramer le navigateur puis c'est des figeages sur tout l'ordi...

----------


## Maxoo

> Tu es un cas isol


 peut tre, mais malgr ce que tu dit  propos des entreprises, un chan en IRC est quand meme beaucoup plus rapide que du flash ...  ::mouarf::  

Dans ce cas, si le chat est seulement pour les entreprises, on peut crer un channel IRC pour les developpeurs qui ont accs  IRC ?

On pourra comparer combien de personnes sont sur ces deux moyens de communication.  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

S'il y  deux chat vous diffusez en deux le traffic c'est en aucun cas une solution

----------


## doudoustephane

> peut tre, mais malgr ce que tu dit  propos des entreprises, un chan en IRC est quand meme beaucoup plus rapide que du flash ...  
> 
> Dans ce cas, si le chat est seulement pour les entreprises, on peut crer un channel IRC pour les developpeurs qui ont accs  IRC ?
> 
> On pourra comparer combien de personnes sont sur ces deux moyens de communication.


oui, mais une communaute diviser en 2, ca fait deux camps differents... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
et je ne suis pas sur que se soit la meilleure solution... :8O:  :8O: 

[EDIT]
Marc Lussac m'a pris de vitesse... :;): 
[/EDIT]

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Salut,
> j'ai eu exactement le meme problme que lo mais seulement  partir de 4 ou 5 personnes connectes en mme temps.Au debut sa fait juste ramer le navigateur puis c'est des figeages sur tout l'ordi...


Ca n'est pas normal il y  peut etre eu un problme  ce moment la sur le serveur ddi qui gre le chat

----------


## Leobaillard

Ouais, _perhaps_ mais a me le fait  chaue fois que j'y vais et qu'il y a plus de 3 personnes... Donc je doute que le pauvre petit serveur soit en cause...  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce problme est nouveau c'est la premiere foi que j'en entends parler  ::koi:: 

Et personne n'en  parl dans l'quipe, c'est curieux...

J'irais y faire un tour en pleine charge pour voir

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ceux qui ont des problmes vous seriez pas sous firefox windows par hasard ?

----------


## pottiez

> Ceux qui ont des problmes vous seriez pas sous firefox windows par hasard ?


 Personnellement je suis sous Windows et Firefox et je n'ai aucun problme, enfin il n'y avais personne sur le chat mais je n'avais pas de problme  ::D: .

----------


## titoumimi

J'ai galement ce problme... En utilisant FF sous windows, ca bloque au bout d'un moment (l'utilisation mmoire ne cesse d'augmenter), et mme en utilisant IE, plus le temps passe, plus mes applis ralentissent, jusqu' ce que je dcide d'un reboot sauvage  ::mouarf::

----------


## soad

moi je dis qu'il faut faire un client en java  :;):  

ptite question: vous diffus le protocole de communication du chat ? comme ca ceux qui sont motiv  faire un ptit client pourrait le faire...

 ::pc::

----------


## Maxoo

pour moi le chat c'est pour chater ... et ceux qui n'ont pas IRC au bureau n'ont pas le droit de chater au bureau, point final.

ceux qui n'ont pas le droit de chater au bureau ils utilisent le forum pour leurs problmes, d'ailleurs le forum devrait tre utiliser uniquement pour les problmes et le chat pour la dtente ... et la dtente, c'est pas au bureau, la dtente c'est le soir, ou le WE, ou quand on est pas au bureau ...

IRC c'est BIEN !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## [Silk]

Salut,
comme titoumimi j'ai firefox sous windows, et ds qu'il commence  y avoir quelques personnes firefox commence  ramer malgrs que j'ai activ la libration des ressources  la rduction  ::(:

----------


## Marc Lussac

> J'ai galement ce problme... En utilisant FF sous windows, ca bloque au bout d'un moment (l'utilisation mmoire ne cesse d'augmenter), et mme en utilisant IE, plus le temps passe, plus mes applis ralentissent, jusqu' ce que je dcide d'un reboot sauvage


Bon on viens de me signaler que ce problme est en effet connu, on va essayer de voir pour arranger ca

----------


## allyson

> pour moi le chat c'est pour chater ... et ceux qui n'ont pas IRC au bureau n'ont pas le droit de chater au bureau, point final.
> 
> ceux qui n'ont pas le droit de chater au bureau ils utilisent le forum pour leurs problmes, d'ailleurs le forum devrait tre utiliser uniquement pour les problmes et le chat pour la dtente ... et la dtente, c'est pas au bureau, la dtente c'est le soir, ou le WE, ou quand on est pas au bureau ...
> 
> IRC c'est BIEN !!


  ::mouarf::  
mais le fait est que le chat de DVP n'est pas fait pour la dtente (parfois si  ::mrgreen:: )! il a t conu pour que les forumers puissent avoir (si possible) des rponses instantanes  leurs questions  ::wink::

----------


## Maxoo

je ne trouve pas que ce soit un bon moyen de faire du code sur un chat ... mais bon passons.

je suis sur que si on faisait un sondage d'utilisation du chat si il tait en IRC, on verrait bien la diffrence.

Et personnellement, j'ai essay de me connecter au chat, c'est trop long  tlcharger cette interface en flash, je suis en 56 Ko ... donc bye bye le chat ...

----------


## Leobaillard

Pareil pour moi, a le fait sur IE et Firefox

----------


## soad

> moi je dis qu'il faut faire un client en java  
> 
> ptite question: vous diffus le protocole de communication du chat ? comme ca ceux qui sont motiv  faire un ptit client pourrait le faire...


 
??? alors ???

----------


## BugFactory

Je viens de m'y mettre, je me suis connect au chat pour voir comment c'tait pour savoir quoi faire quand j'aurai une vrai question.

Evidement je n'ai pas pu m'empecher de participer! Il semble qu'a 17h45 on ne parle plus beaucoup de boulot sur le chat.

Il faudra que j'essaie de m'y connecter  d'autres heures pour voir si ceux qui ont besoin de rponses rapides les obtiennent.

----------


## doudoustephane

je viens d'y aller moi aussi et le tchat est TRES long a repondre. C'est simple, entre le moment ou l'on valide un message et le moment ou le message apparait effectivement sur la fenetre, il s'ecoule au moins 5secondes, alors bon, on ne parle plus vraiment d'instantanner la je pense... :8O:  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Moins de une sec pour moi, avec 15 connects

Si vous avez des remonte de bugs  faire, donnez des prcisions sur votre congif votre parmtrage, sinon ca sert  rien, donnez au moins votre os, navigateur, version, et version de flash, et aussi ram, peut tre que vous  manquez de ram libre tout simplement. 

*Et si vous croyez que le chat marche mal, c'est faux*

Il marche mal sur votre machine je ne sais pas pourquoi...

Essayez de voir pourquoi votre installation flash n'est pas optimum...

----------


## doudoustephane

> je viens d'y aller moi aussi et le tchat est TRES long a repondre. C'est simple, entre le moment ou l'on valide un message et le moment ou le message apparait effectivement sur la fenetre, il s'ecoule au moins 5secondes, alors bon, on ne parle plus vraiment d'instantanner la je pense...


pour ma part, il s'agit de windows XP SP2 avec Firefox 1.5.0.3 et 512MO de RAM!!!! si ca ne suffit pas pour une petite appli flash...

mais bon, je te crois quand tu dis que ca marche mais en tout cas, pas chez moi...

oh, j'allais oublie, y'avait environ 12 a 15 connectes a ce moment la...

[EDIT]la, je viens de retester en etant tout seul et ca marche bien, c'est fluide... :8O:  :8O: [/EDIT]

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Firefox 1.5.0.3 et 512MO de RAM!!!! si ca ne suffit pas pour une petite appli flash...


C'est pas tant que ca 512. La mode est   1 go de RAM, voir 2 Go de ram pour les nouvelles betes de courses.

Si tu as trop d'appli charge ou une applie qui  des fuites de mmoires tu as peut etre dj plus de ram et il va swapper.

Moi j'ai 1 go de ram, pas beaucoup d'applis charges et j'ai jamais eu aucun problme avec ce chat, jamais.

----------


## BugFactory

Quand je me suis connect tout  l'heure, le chat tait trs rapide. Il ne s'est mis  ralentir que par la suite... Juste aprs que j'ai dit que pour moi a ne ramait pas! J'utilise Firefox sous Windows XP avec 768Mo de RAM.

----------


## Marc Lussac

fuite de mmoire...

----------


## pottiez

C'est bizarre, personne ne s't jamais plaint et la du coup a ram chez tout le monde  ::lol:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Augmentation du nombre d'utilisateurs de firefox windows , config fuite de mmoire flash ?

Correction du bug en vue cot firefox ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

*



Firefox's memory consumption is a major problem


*
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Memory_Leak





> *Some Windows users have problems with Firefox memory usage because they have virtual memory turned off or have a paging file that is too small*. These articles provide additional information:


http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/xpvm.htm





> Two *memory leak* bugs were fixed in *Firefox* 1.5.0.1, released earlier this week. *...* However I've still waiting on the "Open up two or more pages with *flash* *...*


http://digg.com/software/Firefox_Memory_Leak_Progress

----------


## chaval

que ce soit avec windows, linux. avec les navigateurs ie, firefox, galeon, konqueror, epiphany, un peu toutes versions de flash, le chat commence  prendre pas mal de ressources quelques temps aprs la connexion (parfois, un chat et le forum me prennent plus de 150Mo en ram)
sans compter les dysfonctionnements sous linux

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le chat est devenu lent chez certain parce que que firefox est devenu trop gourmand en mmoire et pleins de fuite ce mmoire, le problme est connu...

Sous IE le chat marche parfaiement bien

----------


## Marc Lussac

> que ce soit avec windows, linux. avec les navigateurs ie, firefox, galeon, konqueror, epiphany, un peu toutes versions de flash, le chat commence  prendre pas mal de ressources quelques temps aprs la connexion (parfois, un chat et le forum me prennent plus de 150Mo en ram)
> sans compter les dysfonctionnements sous linux


On  pas chang depuis au moins deux ans*...*

C'est *firefox* qui  chang petit  petit en prenant plus de mmoire et en ayant pleins de fuites de mmoires

----------


## mphistopheles

par contre, le chat est assez peu point (un lien dans la taverne).

pas tonnat qu'il y ait pas grans monde

----------


## Marc Lussac

Au cas ou vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu ces dernier temps on s'est occup du forum, on ne peux pas tout faire  la fois

----------


## chaval

> on  pas chang le chat depuis au moins deux ans*...*
> 
> C'est *firefox* qui  chang petit  petit en prenant plus de mmoire et en ayant pleins de fuites de mmoires


eh oh, je t'ai pas dit que ca fait ca depuis un mois, ca l'a toujours fait
Et quelque soit le navigateur, quelque soit l'OS

----------


## Maxoo

La plupart des gens qui ont des bugs disent clairement qu'il on la dernire version de Firefox, qui corrige de bug si je ne m'abuse ...

C'est absolument sur que a ne vient pas de l'appli flash ?  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> eh oh, je t'ai pas dit que ca fait ca depuis un mois, ca l'a toujours fait
> Et quelque soit le navigateur, quelque soit l'OS


et tu as combien de ram toi ? et  quoi comme applis qui tourne en mme temps ? (P2P ?)

J'essaye de trouver le dnominateur commun  ceux qui ont des freeze

----------


## Marc Lussac

> La plupart des gens qui ont des bugs disent clairement qu'il on la dernire version de Firefox, qui corrige de bug si je ne m'abuse ...


Ca c'est  vrifier premirement, pour l'instant j'ai vu aucun rapport de bug correct avec des numros de versions, et d'autre part c'est une corrections partielle, et c'est plus compliqu que tu ne pense, car c'est une appli flash qui s'xcute sur le poste client, donc sur ton poste, donc cette appli pour tourner  besoin de ram, sinon elle freeze en effet.

Donc pour que ca freeze pas, il faudrait qu'il y  ai pas de fuites de mmoire ni sur firefox, ni sur la verison de flash installe sur ton firefox, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu en voir pour cette config les problmes de fuites de mmoires ne sont que partiellement rgls.

D'autre il y  un paramtrage  faire pour que firefox fonctionne correctement : http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/xpvm.htm





> C'est absolument sur que a ne vient pas de l'appli flash ?


Quand on  l' mise n ligne cette appli marchait pour 99% des visiteurs, on  rien chang ni  cette appli ni  son hbergement, et en ce qui me concerne avec ma config IE ca marche aussi bien qu'avant, il n'y  aucun changement. Si une mme apli marche bien sous IE, et ne marche pas bien sous Firefox, la seule explication c'est un problme de fuite de mmoire sous firefox, ou un mauvais paramtrage, voir  : http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/xpvm.htm

Ce qui  chang c'est que des personnes ont tlcharg firefox windows, une version avec fuite de mmoire, et / ou il n'ont pas paramtr le firefox windows pour que la gestion mmoire fonctionne correctement pour les applis flash.

Le chat n'est pas une application web html, c'est un logiciel fait en flash, qui s'xcute sur votre machine, il ne peux pas s'xcuter correctement s'il n' pas assez de mmoire libre sur votre machine. Comme c'est de l'interprt, ca demande beaucoup de ram sur votre machine pour s'xcuter correctement.

De nombreuses applications ont des fuites de mmoires, qui finissent au bout d'un moment par consommer toute votre mmoire vive (vrifiez facilement en installant un gestionnaire de mmoire, voir mme une heure seulement, vous verrez qu'en quelque heures seulement des applicatins consomment toute votre mmoire libre)

Donc si vous voulez que le flash marche chez vous, voila des pistes :

- Si vous utilisez votre machine depuis longtemps, relancez la pour netoyer retrouver votre mmoire vive

- viter de charger trop d'applications (vos logiciels de P2P par exemple consoment beaucoup plus de ressources que vous ne pensez, et ont presque tous les fuites de mmoires, etc)

- Si vous utilisez firefox, tlchargez et installer la dernire version qui corrige partiellement les problmes de fuites de mmoire, et adaptez le paramtrage de votre firefox pour paramtrer la mmoire correctement : http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/xpvm.htm


De notre cot nous allons essayer de voir si on peu faire du cot de l'appli, comme purger des logs, voir installer une nouvelle version si ca existe, mais nous n'avons plus de responsable technique pour le chat, et nous sommes actuellement en quipe rduite pour faire tourner developpez.com, donc on ne peux rien vous garantir cot dlais.

Mais si vous ne faite pas vous l'effort de vrifier que votre machine est installe correctement pour faire tourner une application lourde flash, vos ne pourrez en effet jamais utiliser cette appli dans de bonnes condidions c'est certain. 

Je rpete, si vous avez IE plus de la RAM libre, ca marche parfaitement bien. Ca viens donc bien de votre configuration de poste client.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Test du chat sur IE avec de la ramp dispo :

- 10 connectes
- Temps de rponse : imdiat
- freeze : aucun

*Fonctionnement parfaitement ok*

----------


## Marc Lussac

1 h 30 aprs :
- 10 connects
- temps de rponse : imdiat
- fuites de mmoires ou freeze sous IE : Rien (je n'ai pas recharg l'appli, c'est la connextion d'il y  1h30)

*Aplication parfaitement fonctionnelle*

----------


## Marc Lussac

2 heures aprs , 13 connects, temps de rponse imdiat, toujours pas de freeze.

C'est donc certainement un problme client.. (firefox windows)

----------


## Marc Lussac

Apparement pas de problme sous opra non plus.

Ca serais donc bien un problme (connu) spcifique  Firefox

----------


## chaval

> et tu as combien de ram toi ? et  quoi comme applis qui tourne en mme temps ? (P2P ?)


La plupart du temps, je suis sous linux avec firefox. j'ai souvent une autre fenetre sur les forums, une ou j'ai ma boite mail.
J'ai aussi un client de messagerie instantane qui tourne.

Le tout avec 512 de RAM, ca arrive  foirer... ca a pas l'air de venir du nombre de connects, mais du nombre de message envoys et recus depuis la connexion.

La plupart du temps, je chat ralentit l'ensemble de l'ordinateur. des que je veux bosser serieusement, je dois fermer le chat (bonne ide, hein ?)

Ca me faisait ca avec IE (en moins flagrant). Avec opera, que j'ai dcouvert il y a peu, en effet, ca a l'air d'aller...

problme de navigateur internet, donc ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est ce que j'essaye de vous expliquer, ca viens du navigateur.

Pour ceux qui ont pas assez de mmore, ou une mmoire sature, il faut faire de votre mieux pour paramtrer la mmoire de votre navigateur correctement dans votre navigateur, et tlcharger les dernires version dbugues de votre navigateur, et du plug in flash pour votre navigateur.

----------


## Leobaillard

Pourtant, et je ne veux pas jouer le trouble faite, mais ma ram est ok, mon firefox est le dernier et mon flash aussi. Donc je ne vois pas trop... Mon rseau est maudit ? Mes ordi ont la poisse ? Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, mme si c'est handicapant, je continue d'y aller !  ::D:

----------


## ggnore

> Pourtant, et je ne veux pas jouer le trouble faite, mais ma ram est ok, mon firefox est le dernier et mon flash aussi. Donc je ne vois pas trop... Mon rseau est maudit ? Mes ordi ont la poisse ? Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, mme si c'est handicapant, je continue d'y aller !



Qui a dit que dernire version de firefox voulait dire version exempte de bug ?

Relis ce qu'a crit marc lussac plus haut s'il te plat.

----------


## Skyounet

Allez je met mon grain de sel 
1Go de RAM, Firefox 1.0.8 et XP Pro

Pas de probleme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca c'est un retour trs intrssant, 1 go de ram et ca marche.

Ca confirme ce que jai crit plus haut, les frezzes sont dus  un manque de ram disponibles.

Donc meme avec firefox, avec de la ram ca marche.

Firefox est peut etre mieux que les autres navigateurs, mais il prends plus de ressources, il faut donc assurer la ram derrire...

----------


## Leobaillard

Ouais mais avoir un 1Go pour acceder  un chat... Enfin bon, je pense tre d'accord avec vous parce que l je suis au lyce et a marche bien sur des PC qui sont pas fantastiques pourtant (je peux pas voir les stats c'es trestreint :/).

Donc je vais revoir ma config mmoire. Dsol de pas vous avoir cru depuis le dbut...  ::oops::

----------


## Maxoo

> Ca c'est un retour trs intrssant, 1 go de ram et ca marche.


est-ce qu'on a des retour de personnes l'utilisant sans probleme avec IE et 256 Mo de RAM ?

parce que dans ce cas la, ca viendrait effectivement de firefox, mais sinon ca peut encore venir de l'appli qui se bloquerait avec firefox, non ??

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Ouais mais avoir un 1Go pour acceder  un chat...


Mais c'est pas 1 go de ram pour le chat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est simplement que vous avez des applis qui vous bouffent votre mmoire, surtout s'il y  des fuites, et que avec 1 go de ram il y  plus de chances qu'il vous en reste encore un peu pour le chat.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> est-ce qu'on a des retour de personnes l'utilisant sans probleme avec IE et 256 Mo de RAM ?


A ma connaissance il y  pas de problme avec IE ou opra, les fuites de mmoires sont sur firefox





> parce que dans ce cas la, ca viendrait effectivement de firefox, mais sinon ca peut encore venir de l'appli qui se bloquerait avec firefox, non ??


L'appli ne bloque rien du tout, l'appli  juste besoin d'un peu de ram, et avec firefox charg et les autres applis, plus les fuites de mmoires firefox, vous saturez trop vite votre mmoire avec 500 meg. Apparement avec 1 go de ramp ca va mieux, vous avez plus de marge, donc ca marche.

----------


## Maxoo

je parle bien de IE avec 256 Mo de RAM, pas avec 1 Go ...
c'est juste pour bien cibler le problme.

Voila tout  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Personne ne s'est plaint du chat avec IE (ou opra) je viens de te l'crire...

----------


## Maxoo

> et mme en utilisant *IE*, plus le temps passe, plus mes applis ralentissent, jusqu' ce que je dcide d'un reboot sauvage





> que ce soit avec windows, linux. avec les navigateurs *IE*, firefox, galeon, konqueror, epiphany, un peu toutes versions de flash, le chat commence  prendre pas mal de ressources quelques temps aprs la connexion (parfois, un chat et le forum me prennent plus de 150Mo en ram)


 ::koi::

----------


## Marc Lussac

A ceux la ? je supose que c'est un problme gnral de manque de ram libre.

Bon de toute faon je dcrete que tous ceux qui ont moins de 1 go de ram sont des clochards et que le fait qu'il puissent accder au chat ou pas je m'en fiche, ca te va comme rponse ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> A ceux la ? je supose que c'est un problme gnral de manque de ram libre.
> 
> Bon de toute faon je dcrete que tous ceux qui ont moins de 1 go de ram sont des clochards et que le fait qu'il puissent accder au chat ou pas je m'en fiche, ca te va comme rponse ?


oai, mais a moins que tu offres un nouveau pc a tous les "clochards"  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:   comme tu les appelent, qui ont moins de 1Go de RAM, tout le monde n'a pas forcement les moyens de booster son pc comme ca, d'autant que ca sert absolument a rien lorsque le proc n'a a pas besoin car il sature bien avant!!!!

----------


## Fabrice ROUXEL 1

Le chat fonctionne parfaitement sous FireFox avec 512mo de RAM et un processeur qui tourne  3.2GH.

Ce qui a tendance  bouffer la bande passante c'est plutt des logiciel genre Emule, LPhant  etc.
A bon entendeur...

----------


## [Silk]

Salut,
je me suis aperu que sa ne venait pas directement du nombre de contacts connects sur le chat mais du nombre de messages envoys et reus depuis le moment ou on s'est connect et personnellement je ne pense pas vraiment que sa soit un problme de RAM. J'ai 1Go de RAM, un pross  2Ghz et la consomation en RAM de firefox est a peu prs normale mme pendant les figeages  ::?: 
Je prcise aussi que pendant que je suis sur le chat il n'y a aucun logiciel de P2P allum, juste skype et msn (pas de quoi saturer ma bande passante mme si je n'ai que 16Ko/s en up)

----------


## Marc Lussac

La gestion memoire de ton firefox est peut etre mal paramtre, ou tu as pas la dernire version dbugue, merci de vrifier (j'ai donn les liens dj)

----------


## [Silk]

Je suis  jour de ce cot l

----------

